# Long Island new york



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi I am looking for a new puppy from where I live can anyone tell me of a reputable breeder here in new york? Thanks so much! ~ Denise


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hello! 

There was just a post about this the other day, asking the same question
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/110369-looking-maltese-puppy-nyc.html

Hope that helps!

Chico and Buddy are darling!!


----------

